# 1BadNana Can't Take Much More!



## 1BadNana (Dec 6, 2018)

I get that I'm likely considered very liberal and more of a socialist than a capitalist at my core, but.....PLEASE TELL ME AMERICA, WHEN WILL ENOUGH BE ENOUGH?  Donald Trump and his "Reality TV Presidency" have crossed over every possible line of acceptable, morale, legal, and constitutional behavior!  Enough MUST BE Enough!  Americans better wake up and cancel the shit show running this Country.  Let's be honest here.....the U.S. has been circling the bowl for years, DT has put us on "permanent" flush and we are going down!

I'm a 53 year old Grandmother of 9.  I was born in the Central Valley of CA and have been raised and now live in Northern CA.  I'm a CA woman through and through.  I genuinely fear for my future, my childrens' future, my Grandchildrens' future, and the future of us all.  Just when I think things can't get much worse, they do.  We work our asses off everyday just to put a roof over our heads and food on the table.  Forget about vacations, a respectable vehicle, etc.  I love being an American.  I love this Country with my entire heart, soul, and mind.  I just don't understand what's happened to our society.  I know it's broken.  Can it be fixed?


----------



## petro (Dec 6, 2018)

Usually an introduction is just that, an introduction. 
Typically  the rants come on another thread.
Welcome anyway...
Looks like you need a hug from creepy greeter guy...


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 6, 2018)

Ummmmm    but   .


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 6, 2018)

Welcome to the board

We need more liberals


----------



## mdk (Dec 6, 2018)

Welcome. There is nothing a few bong rips won’t fix.


----------



## petro (Dec 6, 2018)

mdk said:


> Welcome. There is nothing a few bong rips won’t fix.


Right from the USMB welcoming committee...


----------



## mdk (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 6, 2018)

Ahhh nothing like a bong and a belt sander to make your night.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 6, 2018)

1BadNana said:


> I get that I'm likely considered very liberal and more of a socialist than a capitalist at my core, but.....PLEASE TELL ME AMERICA, WHEN WILL ENOUGH BE ENOUGH?  Donald Trump and his "Reality TV Presidency" have crossed over every possible line of acceptable, morale, legal, and constitutional behavior!  Enough MUST BE Enough!  Americans better wake up and cancel the shit show running this Country.  Let's be honest here.....the U.S. has been circling the bowl for years, DT has put us on "permanent" flush and we are going down!
> 
> I'm a 53 year old Grandmother of 9.  I was born in the Central Valley of CA and have been raised and now live in Northern CA.  I'm a CA woman through and through.  I genuinely fear for my future, my childrens' future, my Grandchildrens' future, and the future of us all.  Just when I think things can't get much worse, they do.  We work our asses off everyday just to put a roof over our heads and food on the table.  Forget about vacations, a respectable vehicle, etc.  I love being an American.  I love this Country with my entire heart, soul, and mind.  I just don't understand what's happened to our society.  I know it's broken.  Can it be fixed?



Trump hasn't done a damn thing negative that deserves the type of treatment he has gotten. His only fault is that he isn't a socialist/commie. Ignorant people are easily led by pretty lies, easy promises paid off of the backs of others and shun the ugly truth. The leftists have been carrying water and doing the dirty work of the very elites that they claim to be against. It's almost a tragic comedy. I have been in Califlakia for the past two weeks for work and this state is a fucking joke. They milk every single dime that they can get out of their sheeple. Gas is almost twice as high per gallon as it is in Dallas, Texas. They are proposing doing away with straws????? Wants Califlakia to be a sanctuary state? Wants illegals to be able to vote and receive medi-care and medicaid? You have been indoctrinated into the cult of communist globalism. I hope that you are not living in part of Califlakia that coincides with the U.N Agenda 21 plan or your community will be targeted for a D.E.W (direct energy weapon) attack to drive you off of your property like those in Paradise and other cities that stand in the way of Agenda 21. Do these look like "forest fires gone amok" to you?


----------



## 1BadNana (Dec 6, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> 1BadNana said:
> 
> 
> > I get that I'm likely considered very liberal and more of a socialist than a capitalist at my core, but.....PLEASE TELL ME AMERICA, WHEN WILL ENOUGH BE ENOUGH?  Donald Trump and his "Reality TV Presidency" have crossed over every possible line of acceptable, morale, legal, and constitutional behavior!  Enough MUST BE Enough!  Americans better wake up and cancel the shit show running this Country.  Let's be honest here.....the U.S. has been circling the bowl for years, DT has put us on "permanent" flush and we are going down!
> ...





Dale Smith said:


> 1BadNana said:
> 
> 
> > I get that I'm likely considered very liberal and more of a socialist than a capitalist at my core, but.....PLEASE TELL ME AMERICA, WHEN WILL ENOUGH BE ENOUGH?  Donald Trump and his "Reality TV Presidency" have crossed over every possible line of acceptable, morale, legal, and constitutional behavior!  Enough MUST BE Enough!  Americans better wake up and cancel the shit show running this Country.  Let's be honest here.....the U.S. has been circling the bowl for years, DT has put us on "permanent" flush and we are going down!
> ...


Here's the thing....everyone is entitled to his or her opinion.  We lost almost everything we had on our 10 acres in Concow during the Camp Fire. It was a family vacation campground type place but we still lost at least $75,000 in toys, trailers, heavy equipment, etc. that we couldn't have insured even if we wanted to.  We were very aware of the threat of fire and took measures each year to maintain defensible space, mitigate potential damage by clearing out brush and removing dead trees.  In the end, it didn't make much of a difference.  I personally know 5 of the people who died in the fire, I know at least 25 families who lost their homes, all their possessions, and in some instances their pets in the fire.  Everyone wants to play the blame game.  There is plenty of blame to go around.  People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.  There are tens of thousands of people who live all along the Gulf Coast and are almost guaranteed to be impacted in some way by hurricanes every single year.  Many, many of these people's homes have been damaged and rebuilt on the taxpayer's dime time and again.  The likelihood of their homes being damaged again in the future is very high since they live in the direct path of hurricanes.  Why is their situation any different than people who choose to live in the vicinity of a National Forest?  If you don't live near Paradise or have first hand knowledge of the terrain in the area, I suggest you do some research.  I'm not saying the homeowners don't have some responsibility for what happened.  I'm saying there's a price to be paid for living in such close proximity to an area that has been neglected and mismanaged by the local, State and Federal governments and PG&E for many years.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 6, 2018)

1BadNana said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > 1BadNana said:
> ...




Does this look normal to you as it pertains to the fire in Paradise....it's a very simple question.......


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 6, 2018)

1BadNana said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > 1BadNana said:
> ...



One of our members here, Gracie, is from Paradise. Go to  Announcements and Feedback on the Forums page and read the thread, IF YOU CAN HELP. Or you can click on this link and it will take you there. Gracie isn't pissing and moaning about her predicament  and she ain't blaming anyone. 

We sympathize with your situation and maybe you can gain some insight from Gracie.

If You Can Help


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 6, 2018)

1BadNana said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > 1BadNana said:
> ...



That was just Dale. Don't worry about him. He's our resident conspiracy theory king. He's harmless, but if he bothers you, just yell "CHEM TRAILS!!!" and he'll put on his tinfoil hat and run for the compound. Problem solved. Welcome to the island of misfit toys.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 7, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> 1BadNana said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




I have never ran from a leftard.....and especially those like you, Bulldog.....you are one of my cyber bitches.


----------



## beautress (Dec 7, 2018)

1BadNana said:


> I get that I'm likely considered very liberal and more of a socialist than a capitalist at my core, but.....PLEASE TELL ME AMERICA, WHEN WILL ENOUGH BE ENOUGH?  Donald Trump and his "Reality TV Presidency" have crossed over every possible line of acceptable, morale, legal, and constitutional behavior!  Enough MUST BE Enough!  Americans better wake up and cancel the shit show running this Country.  Let's be honest here.....the U.S. has been circling the bowl for years, DT has put us on "permanent" flush and we are going down!
> 
> I'm a 53 year old Grandmother of 9.  I was born in the Central Valley of CA and have been raised and now live in Northern CA.  I'm a CA woman through and through.  I genuinely fear for my future, my childrens' future, my Grandchildrens' future, and the future of us all.  Just when I think things can't get much worse, they do.  We work our asses off everyday just to put a roof over our heads and food on the table.  Forget about vacations, a respectable vehicle, etc.  I love being an American.  I love this Country with my entire heart, soul, and mind.  I just don't understand what's happened to our society.  I know it's broken.  Can it be fixed?


Welcome to USMB, 1BadNana. Hope you enjoy the boards. Just be sure your shots are up to date!


----------



## beautress (Dec 7, 2018)

1BadNana said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > 1BadNana said:
> ...


So sad for your losses,1BadNana. My heart goes out to you for your loss of 5 friends and your 25 neighbors who lost all. Prayers up.


----------



## there4eyeM (Dec 7, 2018)

Arguably, society never worked better. That can be taken as saying it has always been "broken", but that would be a misinterpretation of language.
There have always been changes that needed to be dealt with and weren't, or were poorly addressed. What we need most today is awareness, and application, of what we have learned. That would be intelligent.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 7, 2018)

Welcome to USMB!

Stick around and I'll introduce you to the unofficial mascot.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 7, 2018)

1BadNana said:


> I get that I'm likely considered very liberal and more of a socialist than a capitalist at my core, but.....PLEASE TELL ME AMERICA, WHEN WILL ENOUGH BE ENOUGH?  Donald Trump and his "Reality TV Presidency" have crossed over every possible line of acceptable, morale, legal, and constitutional behavior!  Enough MUST BE Enough!  Americans better wake up and cancel the shit show running this Country.  Let's be honest here.....the U.S. has been circling the bowl for years, DT has put us on "permanent" flush and we are going down!
> 
> I'm a 53 year old Grandmother of 9.  I was born in the Central Valley of CA and have been raised and now live in Northern CA.  I'm a CA woman through and through.  I genuinely fear for my future, my childrens' future, my Grandchildrens' future, and the future of us all.  Just when I think things can't get much worse, they do.  We work our asses off everyday just to put a roof over our heads and food on the table.  Forget about vacations, a respectable vehicle, etc.  I love being an American.  I love this Country with my entire heart, soul, and mind.  I just don't understand what's happened to our society.  I know it's broken.  Can it be fixed?


Welcome, Nana.  Unplug the tv for a week or two and have a sweet Christmas with your grandbabies.  They are what count, not Donald Trump, that gross piece of shit.
With that said, I think you'll fit right in here, as long as you don't mind getting called stuff a lot.   Have a donut and stay awhile!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 7, 2018)

OldLady said:


> 1BadNana said:
> 
> 
> > I get that I'm likely considered very liberal and more of a socialist than a capitalist at my core, but.....PLEASE TELL ME AMERICA, WHEN WILL ENOUGH BE ENOUGH?  Donald Trump and his "Reality TV Presidency" have crossed over every possible line of acceptable, morale, legal, and constitutional behavior!  Enough MUST BE Enough!  Americans better wake up and cancel the shit show running this Country.  Let's be honest here.....the U.S. has been circling the bowl for years, DT has put us on "permanent" flush and we are going down!
> ...




Curse you! I was already fighting the urge to donut shop. 

Donuts or beer..that's what's for breakfast.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 7, 2018)

Forest fire?
Trump’s fault!


----------



## OldLady (Dec 7, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> 1BadNana said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Ummm.....Gracie isn't pissing and moaning?   And Nana wasn't.  She was just sayin....


----------



## OldLady (Dec 7, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > 1BadNana said:
> ...


Why not both?  Live a little!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 7, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Donuts don't go well with beer. Neither does going to donut shop after beer.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 7, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Oh, you gourmands.   Be that way.
I had a neighbor long ago who would be out in the yard drinking beer with us on a hot summer's night and the ice cream man would come by (we lived in pretty wild neighborhood and the ice cream man made a very late run for the grownups) and my neighbor would have a cold beer in one hand and an ice cream in the other.


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 7, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > 1BadNana said:
> ...


----------



## Gracie (Dec 7, 2018)

1BadNana said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > 1BadNana said:
> ...


Hello neighbor. Sorry for your loss..and mine. However, I didn't own trailers and toys and lake boats and whatnot. I was just trying to survive. Still am. I HOPE I am not whining too much but dayum....one has to vent now and then and boy have I!


----------



## Gracie (Dec 7, 2018)

Meanwhile.....well...never mind. I'll do it in the thread Hossfly mentioned.  I like to keep these folks up to date with my sniveling, ups and downs and in general....spilling my guts.

Maybe Paradise and Concow didn't rake enough?


----------



## Gracie (Dec 7, 2018)

1BadNana said:


> If you don't live near Paradise or have first hand knowledge of the terrain in the area, I suggest you do some research. I'm not saying the homeowners don't have some responsibility for what happened. I'm saying there's a price to be paid for living in such close proximity to an area that has been neglected and mismanaged by the local, State and Federal governments and PG&E for many years.


Yep. And the MAIN reason that place went up FAST (1 football field length PER SECOND. Let that sink in. PER SECOND) was pisspoor management of the city council, forestry management and the citizens themselves. The day I arrived in Paradise, my husband and I both said "oh man. This whole town is a fire hazard!" 

The person I rented rooms from used HAY as a ground cover. Hay. NO grass. No pebbles. No cement. HAY. Strewn everywhere. It was a bitch to keep it off our feet every time we walked outside. She also had 4 cars and one beat up travel trailer from the 50's stored in her front yard. Up on blocks and bricks. Ponderosa Pines all around her property except where she had her garden. But in that garden were bales and bales of "extra hay" for the chickens to peck around in, the dog to sleep in (she made a cave of hay for him during the hot summer so he could keep cool). Some guy from the city came by and gave her a warning to "clean up". Did she? Nope. When he came back by a few weeks later, he said..and I quote "just clean up the dead weeds you have in your garden. It looks bad and COULD be a fire hazard. No hurry, either, Ma'am. Just clean it up from the road visuals so nobody can see". WTF? Really? The house behind ours had NO trees. He cleared them all up. Had a rock driveway. Metal roof. And guess what is still standing not more than 15 feet away from our house? HIS HOUSE.

So yeah. People choose to live where they live. Beach, forest, wherever. But they also have a responsibility to keep it cleaned up. That whole town of Paradise was a hoarders heaven and the city allowed it. And look what they have now.....a burned out shell of a town. Sad, that. Really sad. And whats worse...a shitload of dead people. Mostly seniors in wheelchairs or just too old to run fast enough.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 7, 2018)

1BadNana said:


> I get that I'm likely considered very liberal and more of a socialist than a capitalist at my core, but.....PLEASE TELL ME AMERICA, WHEN WILL ENOUGH BE ENOUGH?  Donald Trump and his "Reality TV Presidency" have crossed over every possible line of acceptable, morale, legal, and constitutional behavior!  Enough MUST BE Enough!  Americans better wake up and cancel the shit show running this Country.  Let's be honest here.....the U.S. has been circling the bowl for years, DT has put us on "permanent" flush and we are going down!
> 
> I'm a 53 year old Grandmother of 9.  I was born in the Central Valley of CA and have been raised and now live in Northern CA.  I'm a CA woman through and through.  I genuinely fear for my future, my childrens' future, my Grandchildrens' future, and the future of us all.  Just when I think things can't get much worse, they do.  We work our asses off everyday just to put a roof over our heads and food on the table.  Forget about vacations, a respectable vehicle, etc.  I love being an American.  I love this Country with my entire heart, soul, and mind.  I just don't understand what's happened to our society.  I know it's broken.  Can it be fixed?




If you want this country to be fixed, then I suggest you rethink your support of Socialism.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 7, 2018)

1BadNana said:


> I get that I'm likely considered very liberal and more of a socialist than a capitalist at my core, but.....PLEASE TELL ME AMERICA, WHEN WILL ENOUGH BE ENOUGH?  Donald Trump and his "Reality TV Presidency" have crossed over every possible line of acceptable, morale, legal, and constitutional behavior!  Enough MUST BE Enough!  Americans better wake up and cancel the shit show running this Country.  Let's be honest here.....the U.S. has been circling the bowl for years, DT has put us on "permanent" flush and we are going down!
> 
> I'm a 53 year old Grandmother of 9.  I was born in the Central Valley of CA and have been raised and now live in Northern CA.  I'm a CA woman through and through.  I genuinely fear for my future, my childrens' future, my Grandchildrens' future, and the future of us all.  Just when I think things can't get much worse, they do.  We work our asses off everyday just to put a roof over our heads and food on the table.  Forget about vacations, a respectable vehicle, etc.  I love being an American.  I love this Country with my entire heart, soul, and mind.  I just don't understand what's happened to our society.  I know it's broken.  Can it be fixed?



Hello!

It's the monetary policy. That's the root problem. 

Welcome aboard. My better half is a native Californian. She wants to build a new home there, but I'm only about half solfd on the idea. The other half is leaning toward Mexico, just over the border in a nice gated community along the shore.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 7, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Welcome, Nana.  Unplug the tv for a week or two and have a sweet Christmas with your grandbabies.  They are what count, not Donald Trump, that gross piece of shit.
> With that said, I think you'll fit right in here, as long as you don't mind getting called stuff a lot.   Have a donut and stay awhile!




As soon as I saw the new thread, I thought to myself, I wonder if OL will be handing out Christmas cookies. They're gud.

I finished off a fruitcake yesterday. Then I have a few boxes of the Whitman's assorted chocolates coming in the mail. The big boxes, too. Can't wait.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 7, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome, Nana.  Unplug the tv for a week or two and have a sweet Christmas with your grandbabies.  They are what count, not Donald Trump, that gross piece of shit.
> ...


Save me a toffee.
You honestly ate a fruitcake?


----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 7, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Save me a toffee.
> You honestly ate a fruitcake?




Yeah. It took me maybe a week to finish it off, but it was good, it was from the Amish bakery. Next time I go, I'm going for the pound cake with black walnuts in it and the powdered sugar on top.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 7, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Save me a toffee.
> ...


Hey! No teasing allowed! It's not fair.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 7, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


That pound cake sounds good, doesn't it?


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 7, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...


Yes and I love fruit cake too.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 7, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


I don't understand that at all.  Maybe it's very different where you live.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 7, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



The kind of fruitcake made the same way as the old Army C-rations. They were scrumptious.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 7, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 7, 2018)

1BadNana said:


> I get that I'm likely considered very liberal and more of a socialist than a capitalist at my core, but.....PLEASE TELL ME AMERICA, WHEN WILL ENOUGH BE ENOUGH?  Donald Trump and his "Reality TV Presidency" have crossed over every possible line of acceptable, morale, legal, and constitutional behavior!  Enough MUST BE Enough!  Americans better wake up and cancel the shit show running this Country.  Let's be honest here.....the U.S. has been circling the bowl for years, DT has put us on "permanent" flush and we are going down!
> 
> I'm a 53 year old Grandmother of 9.  I was born in the Central Valley of CA and have been raised and now live in Northern CA.  I'm a CA woman through and through.  I genuinely fear for my future, my childrens' future, my Grandchildrens' future, and the future of us all.  Just when I think things can't get much worse, they do.  We work our asses off everyday just to put a roof over our heads and food on the table.  Forget about vacations, a respectable vehicle, etc.  I love being an American.  I love this Country with my entire heart, soul, and mind.  I just don't understand what's happened to our society.  I know it's broken.  Can it be fixed?


First of all, you cant be liberal and socialist. Liberals believe in individual liberty and a small central govt. Socialists believe they cant wipe their own ass without help from incompitent big brother. 
Second, trump sucks, dont get me wrong. But my gawd, the extreme prejudice against him is ignorant and disgusting.
He isnt as subtle as the other presidents. The other presidents lie to your face so you will support unconstitutional policies that gives the fed gov more power. Trump tells you in the beginning.
You people really need to grow the fuck up.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 7, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I have a very good girlfriend who was born in Denmark and became a citizen in the 1960's.
She bakes a real Danish fruitcake recipe from the old country and it's delicious.


----------



## Leo123 (Dec 7, 2018)

Welcome 1 BadNana.   I have 3 friends in Paradise who lost their homes.  Hope you can get back on your feet soon.   As for your politics, we can cross swords elsewhere.


----------



## petro (Dec 7, 2018)

Where did the OP go?

Damn, we skeered another one off.

One post rant...and gone like the wind.......


----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 7, 2018)

1BadNana said:


> I get that I'm likely considered very liberal and more of a socialist than a capitalist at my core, but.....PLEASE TELL ME AMERICA, WHEN WILL ENOUGH BE ENOUGH?  Donald Trump and his "Reality TV Presidency" have crossed over every possible line of acceptable, morale, legal, and constitutional behavior!  Enough MUST BE Enough!  Americans better wake up and cancel the shit show running this Country.  Let's be honest here.....the U.S. has been circling the bowl for years, DT has put us on "permanent" flush and we are going down!
> 
> I'm a 53 year old Grandmother of 9.  I was born in the Central Valley of CA and have been raised and now live in Northern CA.  I'm a CA woman through and through.  I genuinely fear for my future, my childrens' future, my Grandchildrens' future, and the future of us all.  Just when I think things can't get much worse, they do.  We work our asses off everyday just to put a roof over our heads and food on the table.  Forget about vacations, a respectable vehicle, etc.  I love being an American.  I love this Country with my entire heart, soul, and mind.  I just don't understand what's happened to our society.  I know it's broken.  Can it be fixed?



Nana...sit down...hold on to something....After Trump's second term there will be another Trump and another and the house and senate will be filled on the GOP side with little Trumpers.....we will never try Obamaism here again...ever..... those days are over...we leaned the hard way...no more socialism....and your grandchildren will be better off for it.....


----------



## beautress (Dec 7, 2018)

petro said:


> Where did the OP go?
> 
> Damn, we skeered another one off.
> 
> One post rant...and gone like the wind.......


Petro, the good lady has 9 grandkids to wait on. 5 of her friends lost their lives in the fires. 25 of her neighbors and acquaintances lost their homes and everything. They all need her at this terrible time in her life, not to mention her immediate family. We can only wish her well and send up a little prayer. She has strong opinons, but her life is so challenging right now, her best bet is to deal with her loved ones first because they need her most. The political world will just have to wait till she's done and ready. Seems a good sort for a lefty. Off course, we have lots of good sorts who are lefties around this place, and some of them are darn good moderators.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 7, 2018)

petro said:


> Where did the OP go?
> 
> Damn, we skeered another one off.
> 
> One post rant...and gone like the wind.......


It happens 
Makes it 10 times worse with an opening OP like that.


----------



## 1BadNana (Dec 8, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> 1BadNana said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


----------



## 1BadNana (Dec 8, 2018)

Hello Dale,

Being called names is nothing new for me.  My Mother was right....sticks and stones can break my bones but words will never hurt me.  Yes, California is a bizarre State in many ways.  Yes, we are very concerned with the environment.  Yes, we are much more liberal than our Countrymen and women in other States.  I've been to Texas and spent significant amounts of time there and in other traditionally "Red" States while traveling for work.  I found the people in almost all the places I've been to be good, honest, and hard working people.  Did I agree with their opinions most of the time?  Obviously not.  Did I react with ugliness and resort to name calling?  No, I was raised better than that.  I respect your right to your opinions and truly believe our differences are what make this Country great.  My advice...if you hate California, then don't come here; stay in Texas.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 8, 2018)

1BadNana said:


> Hello Dale,
> 
> Being called names is nothing new for me.  My Mother was right....sticks and stones can break my bones but words will never hurt me.  Yes, California is a bizarre State in many ways.  Yes, we are very concerned with the environment.  Yes, we are much more liberal than our Countrymen and women in other States.  I've been to Texas and spent significant amounts of time there and in other traditionally "Red" States while traveling for work.  I found the people in almost all the places I've been to be good, honest, and hard working people.  Did I agree with their opinions most of the time?  Obviously not.  Did I react with ugliness and resort to name calling?  No, I was raised better than that.  I respect your right to your opinions and truly believe our differences are what make this Country great.  My advice...if you hate California, then don't come here; stay in Texas.


Im from Northern California, myself, and you could have taken my town , plunked I'd down in Texas and nobody would have noticed.

You must be from the coastal side of the state because interior Northern California is redneck territory.


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 8, 2018)

1BadNana said:


> Hello Dale,
> 
> Being called names is nothing new for me.  My Mother was right....sticks and stones can break my bones but words will never hurt me.  Yes, California is a bizarre State in many ways.  Yes, we are very concerned with the environment.  Yes, we are much more liberal than our Countrymen and women in other States.  I've been to Texas and spent significant amounts of time there and in other traditionally "Red" States while traveling for work.  I found the people in almost all the places I've been to be good, honest, and hard working people.  Did I agree with their opinions most of the time?  Obviously not.  Did I react with ugliness and resort to name calling?  No, I was raised better than that.  I respect your right to your opinions and truly believe our differences are what make this Country great.  My advice...if you hate California, then don't come here; stay in Texas.


Just FYI there are lots of forums to post in, this is just the introduction forum.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Dec 8, 2018)

1BadNana said:


> I get that I'm likely considered very liberal and more of a socialist than a capitalist at my core, but.....PLEASE TELL ME AMERICA, WHEN WILL ENOUGH BE ENOUGH?  Donald Trump and his "Reality TV Presidency" have crossed over every possible line of acceptable, morale, legal, and constitutional behavior!  Enough MUST BE Enough!  Americans better wake up and cancel the shit show running this Country.  Let's be honest here.....the U.S. has been circling the bowl for years, DT has put us on "permanent" flush and we are going down!
> 
> I'm a 53 year old Grandmother of 9.  I was born in the Central Valley of CA and have been raised and now live in Northern CA.  I'm a CA woman through and through.  I genuinely fear for my future, my childrens' future, my Grandchildrens' future, and the future of us all.  Just when I think things can't get much worse, they do.  We work our asses off everyday just to put a roof over our heads and food on the table.  Forget about vacations, a respectable vehicle, etc.  I love being an American.  I love this Country with my entire heart, soul, and mind.  I just don't understand what's happened to our society.  I know it's broken.  Can it be fixed?


_Actually, he's no different from any president before him, the Government has been doing everything exactly the same as they always have been, you're just repeating media talking points. If you check the Federal Registry, (found here: Federal Register        ::        Home - Monday, December 10th ) you'll find that nothing has changed._

_When you say that you love your country, do you mean the plot of land, the robbers, murderers, and kidnappers which call themselves government, or some other arbitrary thing vaguely associated with that name? You'll need to clarify, since simply saying you love "This Country" means nothing._

_Eh, welcome to the forum, I guess. You'd think the board was stacked with enough Pawns._


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 8, 2018)

OP is a drive-by shill/spammer.

I have coconut pound cake that is so sweet..omy.

This one lady I do work for makes them and gives them to me as a tip.

Mmmmm

I'm so bad, I cut a slab and put butter on it and melt the butter.


----------



## Leo123 (Dec 9, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> You must be from the coastal side of the state because interior Northern California is redneck territory.



Chico is a college town and thus politically left.  Paradise is adjacent to Chico and is also left politically.  You are correct most of far No. CA is redneck country.  In fact geographic CA is mostly right politically.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 9, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > You must be from the coastal side of the state because interior Northern California is redneck territory.
> ...




Other than Chico, which leans a little left, Butte country is quire conservative. Perhaps Paradise has changed since I was a kid, but it was always quite conservative. It's a retirement community for the most part.

I have had family in Paradise since the 1950s.  I have one cousin there who escaped the fire with just her dog, and another whose house is still standing but received extensive smoke damage.


----------



## 1BadNana (Dec 9, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> 1BadNana said:
> 
> 
> > I get that I'm likely considered very liberal and more of a socialist than a capitalist at my core, but.....PLEASE TELL ME AMERICA, WHEN WILL ENOUGH BE ENOUGH?  Donald Trump and his "Reality TV Presidency" have crossed over every possible line of acceptable, morale, legal, and constitutional behavior!  Enough MUST BE Enough!  Americans better wake up and cancel the shit show running this Country.  Let's be honest here.....the U.S. has been circling the bowl for years, DT has put us on "permanent" flush and we are going down!
> ...


I love what our Country used to be and what it stood for.  We were powerful, took up the fight when it was the right thing to do, called out other nations and governments for committing atrocities against their own people, and defended those who were unable to defend themselves.  We didn't do all these things all the time, I'm not that naïve.  I suggest we did these things more often and we made a positive difference.  Now our Country is all about helping if you have natural resources our government and corporations want to exploit and plunder.  We install and support vicious dictators and governments for economic and strategic gain.  We stand by and watch as tens of thousands of people are "ethnically cleansed."  Then we wonder why the world hates us and sees us as "evil."  At some point, I'm not sure when it was, our government decided it has the authority to police and dictate terms to the world.  We are bullies plain and simple! .  The things I believe are important.  I was raised to believe our Country was a bright light in a very dark world.  A land where people who have been persecuted, denied freedom and liberty, and want a new life can go to start again.  A land where you could worship the God of your choice or not, where people helped others who needed it because it's the right thing to do; assistance wasn't dependent on what could be gained from helping someone.  A land where there are fewer class specific limitations on how successful you can become.  A land where all children can go to school. My family came here from Ireland as indentured servants.  They completed their servitude, worked hard, were treated horribly and endured discrimination because they were considered "dirty Irish" and devout Catholics.  They lived in South Chicago near the stockyards because there was safety in numbers and back then there was a large Irish Catholic community based on the Southside.  They got married, had children, raised those children, and sent my Grandfather to college.  They achieved their version of the American Dream and the goals they had from the time they left Ireland and arrived at Ellis Island.  I realize those days are long gone and I find it extremely sad.  As Americans we have the potential to be a great Nation of individuals united through our shared desires for freedom, liberty and justice.


----------



## 1BadNana (Dec 9, 2018)

Honestly, I've never lived on the "left coast" of CA.  I'm a lifelong Central Valley and Sacramento Valley woman.  The town of Paradise had become primarily a retirement community that's why so many of the people that lost their lives in the Camp Fire were over 70 years of age.  It's true that most of the rural Northern Counties like Butte, Shasta, Sierra, Placer, Yolo, etc are "Red" leaning in their Politics.  But, honestly, that's what makes California such a diverse and tolerant State.  As far as Texas is concerned, let me share something I experienced first hand.  I went to visit a friend in Wichita Falls.  She took us to a "drive through Daiquiri business.  It was set up like a drive through dairies used to be here.  So we pull in and purchase giant daquiri's in Styrofoam cups, and drive away drinking them all the way back to my friend's house.  It was surreal!  Culture shock for me for sure.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Dec 9, 2018)

1BadNana said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > 1BadNana said:
> ...


_Ah, so your view of "America" is just boomer propaganda. _

_There's no difference between how the government "used to be" and now, it has always looked out for itself. In the first 10-20 years of the government's existence, it invalidated what the statists believe grants them their rights, the constitution, by determining that commerce referred to everything, allowing the government to regulate everything. Every war has been for the benefit of the government, all it wants is oil, and to force other Governments to coerce its citizens into trading with its useless, unsustainable fiat currency. _

_The American Government was never the world's police, nor were they ever benevolent. _

_What you ARE right about is that the days of charity are slowly fading away, but it's due to the government coercing people out of their money to spend it how it sees fit. It has been shown that people are more willing to be charitable with their money when they have more of it, meanwhile tax rates in America just gradually increase, due to the fact that government programs never decrease. _

_You'll find that when I said that it's business as usual in Washington, what I was saying was that the hill 'we' have been tumbling down from the moment this government was established, 'we' are still currently tumbling down. No election will change that, as every ruler is there for he government's benefit, and the government is firmly separated from the people._

_Watch the video in my signature._


----------



## Gracie (Dec 10, 2018)

Well alrighty then! I guess ol nana has no interest in saying howdy do to another paradisian. Ok. 

Meanwhile...I can't sleep. And I kinda wrecked the van. Not to where it's undrivable but enough to make me determined to never drive at night. I did tonight cuz I had to go get something to eat...and I didn't see the center divider cuz it was dark outside and my meltish headlight covers didn't pick up the curb that I drove over..which knocked my siderail off, which was rubbing against my new tire so I had to stop quickly and kick it loose as much as I could so I could drive it home so I could gell MrG I just fucked up the damn van. Gonna see if any other damage happened in the morning. I hope not. Damn.
And while I was at it, by pulling and tugging after kicking the damn rail...I sliced the hell out of my hand with a goodly amount of depth so now i have blood all over my jacket sleeve. Sigh.

I wish I could sleep. 

Oh, and the duplex is still not ready. Which means more days at this motel. My brain is starting to get wonky.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 10, 2018)

Oh, and Paradise is nothing but repubs. At least, everyone I met was. If MrG said anything about being a dem...he got frowned at and then promptly ignored or told he was the enemy.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Dec 10, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



OMG!

My Uncle that raised me was like that...


----------



## OldLady (Dec 10, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Beer floats should be a thing.  You start it; I'll invest.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 10, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



IPA Frogurt!


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 10, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> 1BadNana said:
> 
> 
> > I get that I'm likely considered very liberal and more of a socialist than a capitalist at my core, but.....PLEASE TELL ME AMERICA, WHEN WILL ENOUGH BE ENOUGH?  Donald Trump and his "Reality TV Presidency" have crossed over every possible line of acceptable, morale, legal, and constitutional behavior!  Enough MUST BE Enough!  Americans better wake up and cancel the shit show running this Country.  Let's be honest here.....the U.S. has been circling the bowl for years, DT has put us on "permanent" flush and we are going down!
> ...




It's funny -- back in the sixties and seventies, liberals wanted tariffs to protect American workers. Trump institutes tariffs to protect American workers and those calling themselves liberal hate him for it.

I find the guy to be an ass, myself, but the Trump derangement syndrome on the left sure does get silly at times.  That's what you get when people practice identity politics like the globalists have trained them to do, I guess.


----------



## Death Angel (Dec 10, 2018)

1BadNana said:


> Just when I think things can't get much worse, they do. We work our asses off everyday just to put a roof over our heads and food on the table.


You live in Jerry Brown's state a s you blame Donald Trump? I bet you were silent during Obama's eight years of "fundamentally transforming America."  Don't blame Trump for your poor choices!


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 10, 2018)

1BadNana said:


> I get that I'm likely considered very liberal and more of a socialist than a capitalist at my core, but.....PLEASE TELL ME AMERICA, WHEN WILL ENOUGH BE ENOUGH?  Donald Trump and his "Reality TV Presidency" have crossed over every possible line of acceptable, morale, legal, and constitutional behavior!  Enough MUST BE Enough!  Americans better wake up and cancel the shit show running this Country.  Let's be honest here.....the U.S. has been circling the bowl for years, DT has put us on "permanent" flush and we are going down!
> 
> I'm a 53 year old Grandmother of 9.  I was born in the Central Valley of CA and have been raised and now live in Northern CA.  I'm a CA woman through and through.  I genuinely fear for my future, my childrens' future, my Grandchildrens' future, and the future of us all.  Just when I think things can't get much worse, they do.  We work our asses off everyday just to put a roof over our heads and food on the table.  Forget about vacations, a respectable vehicle, etc.  I love being an American.  I love this Country with my entire heart, soul, and mind.  I just don't understand what's happened to our society.  I know it's broken.  Can it be fixed?


howdy


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 12, 2018)

1BadNana said:


> Now our Country is all about helping if you have natural resources our government and corporations want to exploit and plunder. We install and support vicious dictators and governments for economic and strategic gain. We stand by and watch as tens of thousands of people are "ethnically cleansed." Then we wonder why the world hates us and sees us as "evil."




And all these bad things never happened before in your recollection?  I'm positive they did. American foreign policy has sucked for more than one lifetime.

Hold the politics for your posting to the other forums.  You only got one shot at "cordial and polite" at USMB, and this Intro thread is pretty much it..   

Sure glad you decided to join with us. Best take-away is to be able to "test drive your opinions and views" and get the feedback and discussion to refine them. Not gonna win many converts. It's all about improving YOUR beliefs by getting mauled by people with conflicting beliefs. It's rough going having those confrontations -- but you can win a lot of confidence in your convictions if you work at it..


----------

